# Teich vergrössern



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander,

wie ihr ja alle an meinem Profil sehen könnt, wird unser Teich in den nächsten Monaten sicherlich für unsere Kois zu klein werden...... 
daher planen wir schon jetzt den Teich im näcjhsten Frühjahr zu vergrössern......
Daher meine frage:
Wer hat einiges an erfahrung mit der Vergrößerung von Folien-Teichen??? Kann mir jemand Tipps geben wie das am besten von statten geht???? 
Die Unterbringung der Fische währen der Umbauphase ist kein problem, wozu hat man Kids die im Sommer den grßen Pool in anspruch nehmen???? Also Wasser vom Teich inn Pool Fischlis rein....... Technick angeschlossen..... aber Dann

Komplett neue Folie wenn das Loch ausgehoben ist?? oder einen Folienlappen ankleben?? welche Verfahren gibts da??? was wird am besten dicht????
Das Endvolumen soll sich am ende so bei ca. 20-25000L einpendeln.... Platz ist jedenfalls genug da.....

Bin für alle vorschläge offen....
Und sag nun schon mal  

Ach ja, wenn Bilder benötigt werden kein problem kann ich nachladen.....


----------



## Steffen (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

*
Hallo..

Ich würde dir erst mal empfehlen mit der Suche im Forum zu Arbeiten es gibt ganz Interesante Themen hier z.b. kwoddel
Umbau kannst dir noch nützliche Tips holen.

oder das Thema: Link

*


----------



## Kalle (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi,

zu deiner Frage mit der Folie würde ich sagen, daß du eine komplett neue Folie reinlegen solltest. Also das würde ich auch so machen. Schon alleine das ich wüßte, das Teichfolie geklebt wäre, würde mir immer bischen bedenken geben.

Gruß 

morphantro


----------



## Olli.P (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

@Morphantro

Das kleben oder schweissen ist sicherlich immer riskant, aber da ein paar hundert EURO nach einem Jahr in die Tonne kloppen ist sicherlich auch so 'ne sache.
Ich jedenfalls habe keinen Dukatenesel im Keller....
Und.......selbst folie die man kauft ist in seiner Größe nich immer aus einem Stück...

mal sehen was noch für Vorschläge kommen....


----------



## Kalle (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi,

na wenn die Folie erst ein Jahr alt ist, würde ich sie auch nicht komplett erneuern. Das ist ja wohl klar. ...... 

morphantro


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Was für eine Folie hast Du denn überhaupt im Teich?
PVC, PE, EPDM??? Das ist schon ein riesen Unterschied.........

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle tatsächlich eine komplett neue Folie kaufen und mit der "alten" einen entsprechend großen Pflanzenfilter und evtl. noch einen Bachlauf/Wasserfall dazu machen.
So ist auch das Geld sinnvoll eingesetzt!
Einen Pflanzenfilter kann man bei einem Koiteich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Koi sind als "Teichschweine" bekannt und fressen fast alles ab... 
Mit einem seperaten Becken für die Pflanzen umgehst Du dieses Problem. Ich würde so bauen, dass der Pflanzenfilter nach dem Biofilter kommt. Dann verstopft er auch nicht so schnell.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

@Annett,

also was für eine Folie das iss weiß ich nich.....kommt aussem Baumarkt... .
Aber nach einer langen diskussion mit meiner besseren hälfte, haben wir nun beschlossen dass wir wirklich eine kpmplett neue Folie kaufen werden..... .
Wir haben da bei uns in der nähe einen Hersteller gefunden, der Verkauft auch direkt ab Werk ( gummi-stricker ).... die Homepage von denen berichtet zwar nur von förderbändern usw. aber die hatten letzte Tage eine Anzeige in der Tagespresse, die stellen folien am Strück bis 12m breite her.....das geht dann ja schon.... .
Mache mal gleich ein paar bilder, ma gucken ob ich die bis morgen hochgeladen bekomme.... musste heute erstmal ein paar angelschnüre spannen. Hatten am WE. besuch vom __ Reiher, der hat sich dann auch noch 3m neben mich auf dem First neben unserem Balkon niedergelassen, da haben wir uns dann ein wenig unterhalten und ich konnte ihm letztendlich klar machen, dass unsere Fische nix für ihn sind.... .
So kümmere mich ma nu um die Bilder, dann kann man sich einen besseren überblick verschaffen wie so die Situation bei uns iss.....
bis dahin

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

So hier nun 2 Bilder vom Teich......

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/5805&stc=1&d=1148325158
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/5804&stc=1&d=1148325158


----------



## Olli.P (3. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Der Frühling 2007 ist vorverlegt worden.......

Da wir in letzter Zeit das ein oder andere Teichzubehörteil ein wenig günstiger ergattern konnten haben wir schon mal mit den groben Arbeiten begonnen.....;
Teichgrösse festgelegt, Standort für die neue Terasse, der platz für den Pflanzenfilter etc.
zum Teich : minimale Tiefe 60cm, maximale Tiefe ca. 160cm, mit Bodenablauf, Skimmer

Der Pflanzenteich: eine Teichschale ca. 1000l volumen, da dieser ziemlich hoch angelegt werden muss und direkt an die nachbargrundstücke angrenzt, evtl. noch ein kleiner Folien-Teich mit bachlauf dahinter.....

die Terasse: rechts neben dem Pflanzen kommt eine kleine Terasse von 4x6m....
da hier noch ca. 20cm. Erdreich angefüllt werden müssen wissen wir auch schon wohin mit der Erde aus dem neuen alten Teich.....

also eigentlich könnten wir ja schon loslegen, aber leider kommt ein bekannter mitder Folie nicht über..... die kann der nämlich sprichwörtlich günstig bekommen....

und im moment spielt das wetter ja auch nicht richtig mit, aber wir wollen mal hoffen das alles noch in doesem herbst über die bühne geht.....

so habe ich noch irgendwas vergessen???

in diesem sinne schüpp-schüpp hurraaaaaaa


----------



## Olli.P (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

So, 

nun haben wir angefangen zu graben, ist ja doch ein bisschen viel Arbeit, aber wir haben heute schon reichlich geschafft.... und am Mittwoch kommt die Folie,144 m² Für'n Appel und'n Ei........

So sahs noch am Sonntag aus...
 

Jetzt siehts schon mal so aus.....
  die endgültige Tiefe ist aber noch nicht erreicht... da müssen wir nochmal ran....

wenns klappt setzen wir morgen auch schon das Pflanzenbecken....

aber nu noch eine frage an die Experten:

wie impfe ich am besten den neuen Filter???? der O..e Biotec 5 ist ja noch am 2000L Pool  in dem unsere Fischlis gerade sind angeschlossen.....

einfach da die Schwämme ausdrücken, das wasser auffangen und mit in den neuen Filter reinkippen???? Und wann reinkippen , wenn noch kein anderes Wasser drinne ist, oder wenn er schon läuft????

Der Biotec 5 wird übrigens noch hinter dem Pflanzenteich aufgestellt, der bleibt auf jeden fall angeschlossen.....

hoffe auf baldige antworten, denn wenns klappt wollen wir die Fische am Montag oder dienstag kommender woche, wenn das neue Wasser ein zwei tage im teich drinne ist, einsetzen..... natürlich haben wir auch was von dem  alten teichwasser aufgefangen, ich schätze mal so 4m³ von 7m³.....

Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen ist das nach meiner gedachten vorgehensweise richtig????

Gruß an alle

Olaf


----------



## Mink (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Oleusius,
 also mit den 4m³ altem wasser hast du ja schonmal ne grundlage an Bakterien drinne. aber die filterschwämme würde ich erstmal garnicht auswaschen sindern so mit reinlegen.
und wenn du noch angst hast das das zu wenig ist dann fütter das wasser noch mit nem Starterkit an.
aber hast ja mehr als die hälfte altes wasser und einen gut bewachsenen filter. also keine sorge.

Hattets du nicht vor 20 - 25 m³ zu machen?


----------



## Olli.P (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Ja, 

ob wir dann in den bereich von 20-25m³ reinkommen wird sich ja erst zeigen wenn wir den Teich komplett mit Wasser befüllt haben, weiß nich wie ich das sonst ausrechnen soll......, wir machen ja auch gleich noch mit dem buddeln weiter, sind ja noch nich ganz fertich....., hoffe aber dass wir dann heute abend so weit sind...und letztlich bei dem gewünschten Volumen angekommen sind......

so, daß ich morgen den Bodenablauf und und die Rohre für den Skimmer setzen kann.......

wenns soweit iss werde ich mal die ganzen Maße hier durchgeben....

Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

So,

nu haben wir genug gebuddelt, der boden wird jetzt hart wie beton und 'nen bagger bekommen wir einfach nich hinters haus, 
auch keinen mini-bagger...


  Aber hier kann man hoffentlich schon mal erkennen wies werden soll.......

noch 'n bild:
 

und noch eins:
 

Die Maße hab ich heut abend nich mehr nehmen können bzw. wollen ausser minimale Wassertiefe ca. 70cm, max Wassertiefe ca. 150cm....

mal sehen was da dann insgesamt an litern rauskommt wenn wir befüllen....., hoffe das das am WE was wird......, so dass wir am anfang nächster woche mo, oder di. die fischlis einstzen können......

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Moin Olaf,

minimale Wassertiefe 70cm??
Wo sollen denn dann die Sumpfpflanzen hin?


----------



## Dr.J (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo Olaf,

also nach einem klassischen teichprofil schaut mir das nicht aus. Soweit ich erkennen kann, hast du nur 2 Stufen. Eine mit 150cm und eine mit 70cm. Wie schon Annett richtig bemerkt hat, hast du anscheinend keine Stufen (20 und 40cm) vorgesehen. Einen Ufergraben kann ich auch nicht erkenn. Viele (sehr viele) Teichpflanzen soll man aber nicht tiefer als 20 oder 40 cm pflanzen. Wo also sollen diese hin? Kannst du uns mal ne Skizze von deinem angedachten Teichprofil hier einstellen? Wäre hilfreich. Ich denke da gibt es noch einiges zu verbessern.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

so,
 habe heute die Folie bekommen,
und sie liegt schon drinne inn teich....
hier ein Bild,
  war ein hartes stück arbeit.. ist übrigens PE-Folie....

So nun nochmal für alle zum besseren Verständnis; Der große Teich ist in erster linie für die Koi vorgesehen!

Oben links im Bild sieht man ein Fertigbecken welches ein wenig höher liegt, da kommen hauptsächlich die Pflanzen rein!!!! gespeist wird das Becken mit einer o..e Aquamax eco 4000, und dem alten Biotec 5 Filter..... dann kommt ein kleiner Bachlauf in den großen Teich.

Da die Folie ein wenig größer ausgefallen ist als gewünscht ( ohne Aufpreis ) können wir den Bachlauf direkt in einem stück mit der eigentlichen Teichfolie machen..... dan n gibts hoffentlich keine Probs mit wasserverlust......

und weniger wie 70 cm im Koibecken gibts definitif nicht!! bei und im alten teich hat der __ Graureiher schon gebadet, und das scheint ein Alter Vogel zu sein, denn der ist ziemlich hartnäckig.... und bei mir gibts kein teures reiherfutter, mit sichi nicht!!!

Und dann gibts im nächsten frühjahr auch noch so'ne schwimminsel wie sanke10 sie hat....

dann bauen wir auch noch einige verstecke ( unterstände für die Fische ein, unser Teich liegt in der Südseite, also den ganzen tag Sonne wenn sie denn da ist ) und schon haben wir auch einige stufen von 20-40cm wassertiefe wo auch noch einige Pflanzen drauf können.....

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Moin Olaf,

mir ging es ja nur darum, dass Du auch Pflanzen ins System integrierst-für den Nährstoffentzug... 
Die 1000l des Fertigbeckens werden alleine wahrscheinlich nicht ganz reichen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch ein paar Pflanzen im Bachlauf unterbringen? 
Übrigens würde ich die Schwimminsel so bauen, dass der __ Reiher beim Landeanflug darauf ins Wasser fällt oder so..   also eher etwas kippelig. Die Tierchen bekommen auch Punktlandungen gebacken.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

@Annett:

sicherlich werden wir auch einige Pflanzen in den Bachlauf einbauen und ein paar sicherlich auch ins Hauptbecken einbringen.....

wir wolln mal sehen wie wir die unterstände für die koi's hinbekommen, und welcher wasserstand anschliessend über den unterständen übrig bleibt......

wenn ich's weiterhin schaffe gibt's mit jedem Tag und fortschritt ein oder zwei Bilder....., 

wir sind schliesslich auch froh wenns endlich fertig ist......

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

So,

die ersten 3m³ Wasser sind im neuen Teich, Bilder gibt's leider nich mehr, war schon zu dunkel.....

Morgen wird dann der Skimmer eingebaut ( verflanscht ) , der Pflanzenteich bestückt, und noch mehr wasser inn Teich eingelassen....

So nu mal 'ne frage an die allgemeinheit; meine bessere hälfte möcht noch gerne folgende Pflanzen haben:

eine weiße Sorte von __ Iris japonica, Iris variegatea weiß, den __ Igelschlauch, __ Wasserhahnenfuß und die Kaschmirdotterblume!!!

hat jemand von euch solche Pflanzen??? kann mir jemand mit ein paar ablegern aushelfen??? oder wo bekommt man diese Pflanzen günstig????


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Olaf,

ich kann leider nicht mit diesen Pflanzen dienen, aber schau doch mal bei Werner oder naturagart.
Die sollten zumindest die eine oder andere davon im Sortiment haben.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

*Sooooooooo,*

Nu, iss das schlimmste geschafft....., Wasser iss drinne, koi sind drinne,  technik bis auf den großen Filter funzt. Wir haben zwar nicht das erhoffte Volumen erreicht, aber wir sind voll zufrieden und *nur das* zählt!!!!

Der Filter kann erst in den nächsten Tagen angeschlossen werden, da mir
noch ein paar Rohre und Bögen fehlen.... kommen aber Morgen oder übermorgen 

Ach so ja, ich habe einen Filter mit 4 Kammern und eine davon ist eine Vortex-Kammer ist das nun ein 3- oder 4-Kammerfilter?????


Nun ein paar Daten:

Fläche ca. 32m²

Volumen 15m³ + 1m³ , mit Wasseruhr gemessen!!!

Technik:

der oben benannte 3- oder 4-Kammerfilter

Oase Biotec 5.1

 eine Aquqamax 4000 eco für den Bachlauf; ist 100% passend dafür 

 eine Optimax 15000

Nu noch eine frage an die Experten:

da wir ja im Sommer sooo vieeele Fadenalgen hatten: kommen die wieder wenn wir die Ufermatten wieder reinhängen???

passiert das selben auch wenn wir jetzt Steinfolie nehmen???? Die ja nicht ganz billig ist????

Auf jedenfall muss der Randschutz sein....

Bilder kommen noch......


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Frank (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Olaf,

ist ja super! Dann warten wir mal alle gespannt auf deine Fotos.

Und mit den Fadenalgen kann ich dich beruhigen ...
















... die wirst du nächstes Jahr wohl wieder bekommen. Aber durch die passenden Pflanzen evtl. nicht so stark. *Aber eigentlich weiß ich ja gar nicht, wie stark die Fadenalgen bei dir überhaupt vertreten waren*.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

So, 
hier nun ein paar Bilder vom Teich......

  Das Wasser ist endlich drinne, wir haben es über drei Tage verteilt einlaufen lassen.....




  Der Bachlauf von der zukünftigen Terasse aus.....



  Der Bachlauf vom zugang der Terasse wo auch noch eine Bank hinkommt....., denn hier wirft der Bambus toll schatten...




 


Ach ja, meine Frage mit dem filter kann die noch einer beantworten????

Und Morgen wird dann der Große 3- oder 4-Kammerfilter endlich angeschlossen....., die restliche Technik funzt auf jedenfall.... habe schon mal die optimax probelaufen lassen....
 hier der Probelauf mit Skimmer.....


Und dann gehts in den nächsten Tagen an den randbereich......

@Frank:

na ja nach 14 Tagen Urlaub im Juli sah's natürlich sehr schlimm aus, da waren so ca. 5 10Litereimer da rauszuholen, und danach wars dann vielleicht ein 10L-Eimer in der Woche; aber bei 11 Koi in 7000L, und dem Biotec 5.1 war das wohl normal, denn die fische sind ganz schön gewachsen( war wohl zuviel für den kleinen Filter),aber daher haben wir uns ja entschieden das Frühjahr 2007 mit der vergrösserung vorzuziehen...... 


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Olaf,

da habt Ihr aber noch einiges an Deko-/Randarbeiten zu leisten.
Der Bachlauf schaut aber schon ganz gut aus!

Wegen des Filters lies Dir doch mal den Beitrag von Roland durch.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Jap,

aber es war ja erstma am wichtigsten das die Fische wieder in den Teich reinkönnen.

Mit dem Randbereich können wir uns dann ein wenig zeit lassen und alles in ruhe planen und herrichten. schliesslich muss ja auch noch die terasse hinter dem teich fertiggestellt werden...., ob wir dass alles noch vor dem kommenden winter schaffen weiß ich nich , aber iss ja auch nich so schlimm, hauptsache im nächsten sommer iss alles richtich fertich, denn dann möchte ich schon einige gemütliche stunden am teich verbringen.........

und morgen geht dann wohl endlich der große Filter in betrieb......

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Sooooooooo,

nachdem wir am Freitag 600Kg große Kieselsteine in 2 fuhren und 1 1/2 Stunden in unserem Opel-Zafira 1,6CNG herangekarrt haben, konnten wir dann heute mit der Rand/Ufergestaltung weitermachen..... 

  So sah's dann noch am Donnerstag aus....


  So war's dann heute nachtmittag ca. 15:00 Uhr...


andere Perspektive.... 


Die Pflanzen sind gewässert.... 


Der Große Filter...  Ich weiß zwar nich wofür der Vorbesitzer drei einläufe gebraucht hat.. aber egal....


Die Pumpenkammer aus GFK...... 



Damit der Wasserstand noch ein bisserl höher kommt muss am Bachlauf noch ein wenig gebastelt werden........ 

ach ja, und ein bisserl kies für den restlichen Rand/Uferbereich müss auch noch her....

Und dann....  iss endlich dei Terasse dran......


Unsere Koi.... ......aber da fehlen noch zwei.......

Ha'm wir denn nu alles richtich gemacht?????

Ich hoffe ja!!!!

und das alles in 14 Tagen mit "ZWEI" Personen.....


Gruß an alle 

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

So,

heute ham wir erstmal 2m³ feinen Kies 2-8mm für die Terasse und den aussenbereich vom Teich verteilt!!

Bilder gibts dann die Tage nochmal......

wie gefällt denn jetzt die, ich sag mal Herzform von dem Teich???

Ist meiner meinung nach auf jedenfall kein rundes Loch......

Da bislang noch keine Kommtare gekommen sind, scheint ja alles i.o. zu sein.....

die wiedereingestzten Pflanzen im Uferbereich schlagen auch schon wieder aus, womit wir eigentlich garnich gerechnet ham.....

gibts noch verbesserungs-vorschläge???

wir sind für alles offen.......

bis dahin


Olaf


----------



## Mink (26. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Olaf!
Ein sehr schöner Teich ist es geworden!
Wenn der nächstes Frühjahr in voller Blüte steht ist er noch 1000 mal schöner!
Hast du noch vor die Ufermatten zu besähen?
Allzeit gesunde Fische!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo alle miteinander,

nu gibt's ma wieder ein paar Bilder.....

  So sahs dann gestern Abend nach dem Kiesfahren aus....


 
Die ersten Pflanzen sind auch schon wieder angegangen und schlagen aus, obwohl die fast 14 Tage im trockenen gelegen haben....


Hier nochma der Bachlauf..... 


Daran muss noch ein bisschen kaschiert werden.....
 



Hier mündet der Bachlauf in den Teich........... 



Und nu ein Bild, Heute Abend vom Balkon aus  



@ Martin:

erstmal vielen dank für die Blumen.....

und an der Ufermatte soll schon noch was passieren; solte man das jetzt noch machen???? oder erst im nächsten Frühjahr?????

weiß einer Was man da alles reinmachen kann????

ich hofe da kommen noch ein paar kommentare.....

_______________

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Moin Olaf,

die Ufermattensaat gibt es direkt bei NG samt Dünger (soll gut sein) zu bestellen.
Die Aussaat würde ich erst im Frühjahr vornehmen. Der Niederschlag des kommenden Herbst/Winter spült Dir sonst die ungekeimten Samen in den Teich. 
Was sonst noch geht: die Matte einkerben und da rein kleine Pflänzchen oder -teile von __ Pfennigkraut, Gauklerblume u.ä. reinstecken. Normal schwemmt man die Matte auch mit "Lehmpampe" gut ein. 
Ich habe __ Moos, Gauklerblume und Pfennigkraut mit Steinen auf der Ufermatte festgeklemmt. Und sie sind angewachsen.  
Mit der Saat geht das aber bestimmt etwas effektiver und Du hast eine größere Artenvielfalt. Mit Pfennigkraut kannst Du auch den Wulst des Fertigteiches tarnen.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo alle miteinander,

Heute ham wir dann mal unsere Großbaustelle ein wenich aufgeräumt, so dass man den Garten wieder einen Garten nennen kann....., musste noch einige kofferräume voll Schutt wechfahren usw. da sind wieder einige km zusammen gekommen.....

aber iss ja nich so tragisch, ich tank ja für die hälfte 


@ Anett

dann werden wir das mit der aussaat mal im frühjahr probieren, __ moos ham wa ja noch von den ersten Ufermatten von N.G.  ......., aba mit lehm oder sand wird da nix eingespült, ham wir's erste mal schon probiert, und anschliessend war der ganze dreck inn Teich..... war wirklich 'ne tolle brühe.....

den wulst des Ferichteiches mit dem __ Pfennigkraut tarnen probieren wir auf alle fälle....  !!! Und das mit dem einschneiden der Ufermatten iss auch 'ne gute Idee 


Dann wolln wir die Tage mal das Holz für das Terassendach bestellen ( lieferzeit a. 10 Tage..) und dann gehts weiter.

Da wolln wa ma hoffen dass es noch 'n goldenen Oktober gibt.......

denn das nützt ja nix jetz muß das auch dieses Jahr noch fertich......




Gruß an alle


Olaf


----------



## Dr.J (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo Olaf,

bei mir hat das mit dem Lehm-/Sandgemisch wunderbar funktioniert. Ich habe allerdings auch aus Hasenstalldraht und einer Plastikfolie ne Schutzhaube gebastelt, dass der Regen nicht alles in den Teich spült. Sah wie ein längliches Treibhaus aus.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich hätte da mal 'ne frage bezüglich der Ufermatten; hast du die ganze matte eingeschlämmt oder nur die Fläche über Wasser???? wir hatten die ganze mattenfläche eingeschlämmt....das war wohl unser fehler:__ nase: 

dann noch eine frage an die allgemeinheit:

wie bekommen wir die ufermatten unterwasser am besten fixiert???  wir haben zum teil neue  aber auch unsere gebrauchten Ufermatten im neuen Teich.

Wobei die alten matten mit adhaesal unter Wasser schön angeklebt bleiben, die neuen jedoch immer wieder ein wenig aufschwemmen 

ist doch irgendwie komich oder????:nase: 

kennt jemand noch einen anderen wunderkleber????

die neuen matten müssen doch auch irgendwie anzukleben sein....


so, und jetzt noch eine Frage an alle Koi-Liebhaber:

bekommt jemand von euch den Koi-Kurier???
hat da einer schon den erfahrungsbericht über die EM-Bakterien zur bekämpfung der fadenalgen gelesen???  Ist irgendwie interessant oder???
das sollte man vielleicht mal probieren....

für alle die den K.K. nicht bekommen hier gibts mehr infos:

http://www.emiko.de/


und wofür man das EM nicht noch alles brauchen kann; ist schon sehr interessant





Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Uli (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> und am Mittwoch kommt die Folie,144 m² Für'n Appel und'n Ei........


hi,
sind übrigen 110 qm noch zu haben?
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> sind übrigen 110 qm noch zu haben?
> gruß uli




 scherzkeks

da sind noch ca.4,4x12m übriggebleiben, wir ham die nich nur über die grube gespannt die ist schon bis auf den boden reingekommen


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo Olaf,

ich habe nur den Teil ausserhalb des Wassers eingeschlämmt. Nach und nach haben sich dann die Pflanzen und Moose auch unter Wasser verbreitet, da sich das Wurzelwerk natürlich unter der Matte weiter wächst. Heute kann man die Matte als solche nicht mehr erkennen. Die Pflanzenschicht ist innerhalb von 2 Jahren sehr dicht geworden.

Zu deiner Frage mit der Befestigung bzw. Fixierung. Ich habe die Ufermatte mit Kies und Steinen beschwert. Das hat gereicht, da mein Teich keine so steilen Ränder hat. Ich habe aber auch schon gelesen, dass manche Taschen aufgenäht haben und diese dann mit Steinen befüllt haben.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Einen wunderschönen Sonntagmorgen an alle,


@Jürgen:

Na dann wissen wir ja jetzt was wir beim erstenmal einschlämmen falsch gemacht haben!

Mit der Befestigung wollen wir dann mal schauen wie wir dass am besten machen, doch das verwunderliche ist eben nur dass die alte Ufermatte mit dem Adhesal kleben bleibt und die neue nicht 


und mit den EM Bakterien-kulturen hat noch keiner erfahrungen gesammelt?
hatte eigentlich gedacht das da irgendwo ein alter hase in sachen koiteich schon erfahrungen gemacht hat..... 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Guido3000 (1. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

also, wenn ich schon den Teich vergrößer, muß er mindestens doppelt so groß sein, (je größer und tiefer um so besser).

Ein gutes gelingen wünscht
Guido


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo alle miteinander,

nu iss der Teich 'ne Woche fertich: Wir hatten eigentlich gedacht dass das Wetter noch ein bisschen so bleibt wie vor 2,3 Wochen; aber nee!!

Jetzt ist der Herbst auf dem Vormarsch und am Teich sitzen kannst jetz erstmal vergessen


Vielleicht wird's ja auch noch mal ein Wenig wärmer, so dass man noch ein paar schöne Stunden am Teich verbringen kann.....

Die letzten Tage war ja nur Regen angesagt. Und da liegt unser neues Problem:

wenn' zu lange Rechnet; Wasser rauspumpen

Ein Überlauf muß her....

habe da ja auch schon was mit der suche gefunden.

Am Besten gefällt mir da die Variante von Thorsten:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/4296&d=1131024464

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/4297&d=1131024446


Nu aber noch zu meiner frage:

Wenn ich den Überlauf hinter die Ufermatten verstecke, muß ich dann auch noch ein Edelstahlsieb einkleben?? oder reichen die ufermatten als sieb aus??
lassen die ufermatten überhaupt genug wasser durch??

Wer hat da schon erfahrungen gesammelt??

@ Thorsten:

ist der Überlauf bei dir hinter der Steinfolie versteckt?? oder hast du den Bereich des Siebes ausgeschnitten???

Hast du das loch für den Kübel konisch gegraben damit der nicht absackt??




Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

KAAAAAAAAAANN 

Mir denn keiner 'ne Antwort geben???


Hat denn wirklich keiner irgendwelche Erfahrungen zu meinen fragen gesammelt???


Hoffe da meldet sich doch noch einer.....

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo Olaf,

 das habe ich total übersehen...sorry!!

Der Überlauf sitzt hinter der Steinfolie, dh. zwischen Steinfolie und Überlauf sind ca. 1-1,5 cm Abstand. 

Das Sieb habe ich eingesetzt, damit gröbere Schmutzpartikel und auch kleine Fische nicht in den Abfluß landen.

Bisher (ca.3 Jahre) hat die Konstuktion prima funktioniert, keine Probleme.

Das Loch habe ich in der Tat konisch gegraben, allerdings auch etwas tiefer (ca. 30 cm), so das genug Raum für das versickernde Wasser vorhanden ist.

Ob die Ufermatte genug Wasser durchlässt, kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Wenn es aber mal richtig _Schüttet_, hat selbst mein Überlauf zu kämpfen um die "Wassermassen" zu verabeiten. 

Teste es doch mal aus, nimm ein Stück Ufermatte und lege diese über ein Eimer, Wasser laufen lassen 
(Wasserkran oder Gießkanne), dann wirst Du sehen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich glaube du hast einen 50er Flansch genommen ja???

Ich habe da noch einen 70er Flansch liegen, wollte den erst in das PF-Becken als auslauf einbauen, wir haben uns dann aber doch für einen 50er entschieden und im Pf-Becken funzt das sehr gut, also werde ich den 70er für den Überlauf nehmen. Mauß da ja nich Jahrelang rumliegen... und anschliessend wird er noch wechgeworfen.....

Das mit der Ufermatte und dem Eimer werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren, mal sehen wie's klappt.....


Und mit den EM-Baktereien kennst du dich auch nich aus????

Dann werde ich wohl mal so'n EM Berater zu rate hinzuziehen müssen, hoffentlich woll'n die nich sofort Kohle sehen......



Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

rehi Olaf,

nun ja, die EM Bakterien "geistern" schon lange durch sämtliche Foren.

Wirklich interessante bzw. belegbare Beweise konnte bisher keiner Vorlegen, ausser der Hersteller natürlich.

Ich persönlich halte von solchen "Wundermitteln" nichts, meiner Meinung nach geht es  nur darum, 
den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.:?

Aber interessieren würde es mich schon sehr, sobald Du etwas mehr darüber erfährst lass uns bitte daran teilhaben.



P.S.
Ja ich habe einen 50´er Flansch, allerdings bist Du mit den 70´er noch besser bedient-höherer Durchfluß!


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Moin zusammen,

ne kleine Story zu den EMO/EAM gefällig?
Mein Pferd hatte eine Art Hautveränderung an beiden Hinterbeinen. An sich nix großes und es schien ihn auch nicht zu stören. Mir ist es halt erst irgendwann aufgefallen (gut in den langen Haaren der Fesselbehänge versteckt). Ich habe dann ausrasiert, mit Zinksalbe, Betaisadonna und weiß ich was rumprobiert. Irgendwie wurde die Fläche langsam größer statt kleiner.  
Dann hat mir meine Freundin (damals noch Studentin Vet-Med) den Kontakt zu einer Professorin hergestellt, die mit diesen Dingern herumexperimentierte.
Ich bekam erst ne Mineralwasserflasche voll, später 1 oder 2x 10l Kanister. Sie setzte das Zeugs selbst an (mit Rohrzucker). Es hat mal einige Zeit geholfen... die Hautveränderung wurde weniger, ging aber nie ganz weg. Dann wurde es wieder mehr.... 
Ich habe den Versuch nach vielen Wochen und viel investierter Zeit abgebrochen. 
Mein Pferd hat von dem ewigen Bandagieren kleine weiße Stellen (Druckstellen) an den Beinen behalten.  
Der letzte Kanister könnte noch im Keller stehen. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass da noch was lebt.
Unterdessen lebt der Dicke weiterhin mit diesen zwei Stellen und scheint keine Probleme damit zu haben. 

In den Teich wollte ich es nie kippen... Abgesehen davon... der Rest-Zucker ist sicherlich nicht gesund für die Wasserwerte.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,


@
Thorsten:

Ich habe vorhin mal einen durchflusstest gemacht, hatte ja noch ein Stück alte Ufermatte  
habe das Wasser eine Min. laufen lassen, dann abgestellt, nach ca. 1Min10Sek.
war das letzte Wasser durch die Um. durch.
Das waren ca. 14L 
Allerdings ist diese ja jetzt auch nicht bewachsen bzw. von der rückseite Verwurzelt, wies dann aussieht werde ich wohl abwarten müssen bis es soweit ist


@ 
Annett:

Ich glaube nicht das die mit dem EM nur Kohle machen wollen. Und wenn da 10ml Zuckermelasse auf 10L EM kommen wird der sich wenn er im Teichwasser ist, bei 15m³ Wasser wohl eher verlieren.Zumal die Bakkis diese zum leben brauchen....

Ich dachte ja auch nur, da das EM bereits vor 20 Jahren in Japan von einem Japaner entwickelt wurde und wenn die dass auch für ihre Koi-Teiche nehmen kann das unseren Koi-Teichen doch sicherlich auch nicht schaden.

Allerdings hat der Erfahrungsbericht-schreiber im Koi Kurier seinen Teich mittlerweile ein Jahr am laufen und sein Letztes prob. waren eben jene besagten Fadenalgen.( Ich würde den Bericht ja gerne posten, aber Copyright )
Bin aber gerne bereit den mal einzuscannen und als PN rüberkommen zu lassen.... oder ist das dann auch unerlaubte vervielfältigung???? 

Da mein Teich, gerade mal in dieser größe 3-4 Wochen alt ist werden wir ihn wohl doch erst noch einen Sommer so laufen lassen. Mal sehen ob die Fa im nächsten Frühjahr/Sommer wieder kommen

Im Moment ist jedenfalls nich viel von Fadenalgen zu sehen 

Bei den EM kommt es ja auch immer auf den richtige Anwendung an.....

hier nochmal ein Link:


Natürlich sind da auch contras zu finden, aber man muß ja immer Positiv denken 


Hier mal einige Wasserwerte vom letzten Samstag 19.00Uhr
( quicktest ) ; ja ich weiß die sind nicht so genau wie Tröpfchentests, aber ich habe beide Tests auch schon früher in meinem Tanganjika Aquarium benutzt. Da waren jedenfalls nicht so große abweichungen zu erkennen....

Hier die Werte:

No3/mg/L : 0,0
No2/mg/L : 0,0
GH          : >16
KH          : 6-10d
PH          : 7,6


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Olaf,

und wer sagt Dir, dass diese "Beobachtungen" nicht auf andere Veränderungen am Teich zurückzuführen sind?
Es reicht manchmal aus, dass ein ordentliches Gewitter/Regen aufzieht, oder das endlich die Pflanzen "anspringen" und den Algen das Futter wegnehmen.
Und wenn dann genau in diesem Moment EMA zum Einsatz kam, dann denken alle............  

Wenn ich dann aber noch solche Sätze lese:


> Einziger Rat, den ich noch nachvollziehen kann, ist, Wasserpflanzen so viele wie möglich setzen. Als Wirkung erhofft man sich, dass die Pflanzen dem Wasser Sauerstoff entziehen. Aber wie viele Pflanzen sind viele.


Dann muss ich mich echt fragen, wer da was nicht verstanden hat!  

An Deiner Stelle würde ich es mit vielen Pflanzen (zuviele hast Du erst in einigen Jahren  ) und noch viel mehr Geduld versuchen. Laß dem Teich seine Ruhe, fische ab und an die Fadenalgen ab=Nährstoffentzug und trink danach zur Beruhigung ne Tasse Tee. 
3-4 Wochen sind im Leben eines Teiches absolut nichts. 3-4 Monate auch. ... Geh lieber mit Geduld zu werke. Das spart Geld und manche schlechte Erfahrung. 
In der Natur kippt auch keiner EAM in meinen glasklaren Lieblings-Baggersee. Wäre ja noch schöner.
Der ist an vielen Ufern mit __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben bewachsen und ab 2m Tiefe sind riesige Teppiche aus Unterwasserpflanzen zu erkennen. 
So macht das die Natur-ganz ohne jeden Zauber!!


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Hi Annett,

wie gesagt, der Teich ist ja noch nich wirklich eingefahren; das wissen wir alle!!

Fadenalgen? Im Moment iss nich wirklich was zu sehen  , ob's an der neuen Größe bzw. Wassermenge oder sogar der Härte und PH liegt??? Im Alten kleinen Teich hatten wir immer eine GH von 6-10, KH 3°-6°, No3 war auch da 0,0, No2 war bei 0-1 und zum schluß dann 0,0 und der PH lag bei 6,8-7,2 ( immer Wöchentlich zur gleichen Uhrzeit gemessen ), liegt keine Ahnung, aber die Pflanzen wollen ja jetzt auch nich mehr so richtig wachsen. Was ja eigentlich der Startschuss für die Algen ist..., aber die weigern sich anscheinend und Gott sei dank auch zu wachsen  

Und wie schon gesagt bevor ich da irgendwas reinkippe soll sich das alles ersteinmal im nächsten Sommer entwickeln. Und wenn dann die Fadenalgen kommen, fischen wir eben ab!! Im nächsten Sommer bleiben wir ja auch zu Hause( alles geht nu mal nicht ) und der Teich ist nicht bis auf's Füttern für 14 Tage (Super Wetter, brüllende Hitze ) sich selbst überlassen.
Und wenn dann die Fadenalgen kommen haben sich die 30€ für die Algenhexe eben doch gelohnt!!

Der Uferbereich muß ja auch noch bewachsen und das Pflanzenbecken bekommt im nächsten Frühjahr auch noch Verstärkung in Form neuer Pflanzen!!!

Und dann sollen die ersteinmal wachsen & den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen, vielleicht erledigt sich dann ja, wie so vieles im leben alles von selbst  


Liebe Grüße


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vergrössern*

Soooo,

da ja die Tage noch schönes Wetter war, ham wa dann nu doch noch vor der Regenzeit den Überlauf eingebaut.
 

Da wir ja noch den 70er Flansch hatten, haben wir den auch genommen.
Als schutz für kleine lebewesen und schmutzfilter habe ich noch einen 70er Deckel mit Löchern aufgesteckt, obwohl eigentlich die ufermatte eigentlich schutz genug sein sollte...... 



 

Das Rohr haben wir ersteinmal so am Uferwall enden lassen und mit Steinen und Kieseln kaschiert, ich hoffe dass ich bei unserem Sandboden nicht noch extra einen Sickerschacht einbauen muß 

Aber das wird sich dann zeigen.....



Gruß


Olaf


----------

